# Any input on the new Star High Five



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Your not going to get more boat for your money than the Storm.


----------



## flyfish_va (Jun 11, 2012)

I should add:
I don't need a big boat... I already have a 14 foot Maravia with 20 inch tubes. Its beast...


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

It might be worth a look at the Hyside Max 12 or a Aire Puma if you want to do more people. Both are narrow boats that can fit down creeks but have the added length to carry more people. A few friends have NRS Otter 12' boats and seem to be able to most stuff too.

I have a Hyside Mini-Max, which is in the same category of boats you mentioned and its a lot of fun. I r3ed it with some buddies late last month through the Steamboat town run and it did great. The Storm doesn't have diminished tubes like the Mini-Max and seems flatter, so its probably a bit more stable in comparison (the Mini-Max is kind of know as a flipper compared to other boats of its size). I have some friends that use it for everything including Multi-day. It is definitely a bit tight, but seems to do the job and carry everything they need it to. I have taken my Mini-Max on a couple Multi-days and have it setup to carry a 55qt. cooler and three ammo cans in an oar rig configuration. Took down Lodore last year and a bradfield to Gypsum Valley Dolores trip this year and it did great both times.

I'd say any of the the 10-10.5' rafts like the Mini-Max, Storm or that Star would do fine for a day trip with the kids but if you want to carry your wife and kids as well (especially rowing), something a bit longer might be more comfortable.

No easy, clear answer other then that most of them will probably work for your needs and the rest is personal preference.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't know the specs on those boats, but look at the tube sizes of each one.
The larger tube size will give you more stability as well as comfort when paddling.

If comfort and stability are not an issue and you want the flippiest, sportiest ride go with the smallest tube size.

I would also agree with Electric-Mayhem on the Puma it is narrow and will fit down lots of stuff, I know puma's have run South Boulder Creek (walker ranch) and Bailey for example.

either way have fun


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

flyfish_va said:


> I'm trying to decide between this, a cloud 9, a 10.5 storm, and the 9.5 tributary...
> 
> Looking for something smaller to r2 tighter rivers, but still want to be able to bring the kids.


We can help you with the RMR storm but I wanted to point out our Lil' Wave to you, she is so much fun and this is coming from someone whole loves the Hyside Mini Max so much we had to build a boat to compare. She is super stable in big water, it amazes all her run her in it. Just another option, I will let the others weigh in on their opinions and experience :-D Kindly, Renee 

https://cascaderivergear.com/shop/maravia-lil-wave/


----------



## Heidler16 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey, I recently picked up a rmr 10.5 and it's awesome haven't taken it on anything big but we've taken it down the Lehigh and tohickon with 5 adults and It handled it really well. Quality seems great too


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey another note on the Puma.
I’ve seen my friends run them down bigger stuff as well, and the boat did great.
Great little boat that is versatile, tight low water, and stuff like Cat at 8000. 
The people I know with Pumas, are all really happy with them.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

It’s kind of like vicarious product testing. 

“Should I borrow a 16’er for this trip?”
“ Naw, bring the Super Puma, you’ll be FINE....”

“ He he, well lets se if that thing will make it down THIS run, without flipping...”

I’m terrible.


----------

